# aftermarket suspension bearings?



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

You talking the strut bearings? they are the only bearings I can think of in the suspension. What's wrong with yours? Are they making noise or something? Also keep in mind you touch those struts you will have to get he car re-aligned which is an added cost


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

i think yes .lol. after reading some topics of the noise from the suspensions i think we can assume the noise is coming from the strut bearings...or is it the bushings?thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

nosidefcp said:


> i think yes .lol. after reading some topics of the noise from the suspensions i think we can assume the noise is coming from the strut bearings...or is it the bushings?thanks


Its a defective strut. GM fixed it. The solution is simple: go have GM replace them under warranty.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

that solution is from gm america. GM europe refuses, at leats in my country, to provide a solution. i will replace the suspension with bilsteins b8. i have them here already. it will be replaced monday. do you think this will solve the noise problem?


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

or can you tell me any official statment from GM America that indicates that defect?so i can send that to GM Europe complaining about this situation


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

nosidefcp said:


> or can you tell me any official statment from GM America that indicates that defect?so i can send that to GM Europe complaining about this situation


GM's official statement is the existence of a technical service bulletin (TSB). I don't know off hand what the bulletin number is, or even if the European Cruzes use the same part made by the same manufacturer.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

